# Best videogame soundtrack award



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the movie corner we are doing a competition for videogame soundtracks. Anyone can post his favourite music from videogames.

Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award

We are now voting this track posted by the user hammerklavier.






Link to vote: Fortress 2 - Be Higher (Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award)

We've already concluded the poll for this track (score: 3.33).






And for this other track (score: 2.25).


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*NieR: Automata Arranged Soundtrack*






We like this one at our house...


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

I have some video game tracks in mind, but just to clarify, is the thread in the Movie Corner section going to be the main thread for this?


----------

